# Picking out a Cart



## Never2Mini (Mar 7, 2013)

New to driving. Just got a little mare greenbroke to drive in November. Been ground driving when weather permits. Now to get a Cart and ready for spring !!! So exicted






I don't have a whole lot to spend in my beginner cart. Just need a nice little cart to have fun with at this time.



What do you all think of these carts

I like this one the best so far. I like the idea of the leaf springs

http://miniexpress.com/carts-and-wagons/easy-entry-cart-wood-floor-metal-shafts/prod_87.html

Next pick

http://ctmproducts.com/HorseCarts/HorseCarts.htm

I am thinking of this harness for starting out. Its the fifth one down I also kinda like the the sixth one will get either one with the breeching

http://www.starlakefarm.com/harness.html

Or this one

http://www.minitack.com/mw90.htm

Not sure about the brown in color. Can you show in the brown harnesses at all ? I would only be doing local shows if I show any. Thanks for any info and tips


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 7, 2013)

I personally don't like the looks of the Mini Express cart. I may like it better if I seen it in person. I've tried contacting CTM in the past and I believe they are out of business. For a metal EE I'm buying this one. You can also get them in different colors too like red, green, and blue. I'm just waiting til they get a new shipment which should be any time.

http://frontierequestrian.com/getProductDetails.cfm?ID=325

I like the looks of the Ozark harness and wouldn't hesitate not getting one. The harnesses I've used in the past have always been harnesses from Mini Express. I show and work in them. They also have a nice russet harness.

It really depends when it comes to showing in russet. First of all not all horses will compliment in a russet harness and may not look good. Another is if you have a wooden show cart it also looks better for a russet harness, sometimes it doesn't look well with a black cart. Another is if your showing in the western cpd class sure many show in a russet type harness. I bought this harness from Mini Express and I put conchos on it to make it look more western and I got lots of compliments on it and even from Judges. I had one person asked me if it was even a Lutke harness. The only problem with russet too is if you oil it a lot which is good for leather it gets darker and now this harness is more of a dark oil harness then a russet. Now its more of a working harness because it's not that pretty russet color so thats your only draw back with getting a russet harness. Black works on everyone and would be easier to sell.


----------



## Never2Mini (Mar 7, 2013)

Was it recently you contacted CTM ? I contact them from that site I posted the link from just before Christmas to get a shipping quote. They got back to me and gave me a shipping quote but that was sometime before Christmas.

Is the Frontier cart made in the USA or China ? I thought I seen those carts on ebay. I prefer to buy USA made. Have you rode in a cart like the Miniexpress one or one with leaf springs ? I have been told they make for a smoother ride.

Yea I think I would like a black harness best. You can get cleaner and conditioners for your lighter leather that won't darker it though. I have a light oil show saddle I use it on. Its made by Lexol and it does not darken light leather. Works great !


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 7, 2013)

I contacted CTM probably back in late Summer. I emailed with no response and I called and the number was not in service, so maybe someone bought the company. The Frontier cart I believe is made by Amish people in the northern US but I would double check and make sure. I haven't driven one that looks like the Miniexpress.

What type of product do you use with Lexol? I use their Cleaner, Conditioner and Neatsfoot oil. Still made my harness darker.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 7, 2013)

If you got a response from CTM then that is great--I would suggest going with that one. It is what I have and it is a sturdy, well made cart.

Be warned that the 'frontier' cart is a knock off that is NOT the same Frontier cart that has been so popular and highly recommended for so many years. The original Frontier company closed and this other cart is just one being sold by someone who has the name Frontier in their company name.

I have the Ozark pleasure harness and like it a lot--it is what I recommend to people who are buying their first harness. It is nicely made, reasonably priced and fits well. The carriage harness is even nicer, a bit more money but still reasonable, and it is very good quality.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 8, 2013)

Russet harness is considered correct w/ natural or brown-painted/stained vehicle/trim. I prefer russet; even if dyed(and some 'natural leather' is also dyed), it isn't as likely to rub off on to fabric/gloves as the black. My first harness was a Smuckers Russet leather 'Lite'; it is still in good condition and frequent use after 27+ years. Of the choices you listed, I'd go w/ the Ozark Mt. You might consider a fleece liner for the narrow breast collar on those 'starter' harnesses.

I personally don't care for the elliptical springs mounted so that they 'stick out' behind the cart body, nor for the 'squared' front of the foot basket...pipe EE carts have fairly skimpy leg room to start with, having the front fully vertical only makes that worse, IMO...also, I would have concerns about no bracing for the shafts. I'd recommend going with the CTM, if you can make contact w/ them; they are very similar to the ORIGINAL Frontier. I would NOT be interested in the one shown on the website with the word 'Frontier' in its name; I'd bet they are straight from China, and they appear poorly made, to me...for one thing, the wheels look like simply bicycle wheels, which are NOT sufficient for an equine cart.

Margo...with 27 years driving


----------



## Never2Mini (Mar 8, 2013)

JMS here is a link to the Lexol I use on my light saddle http://www.tackdepot.ca/index.php/lexol-non-dark-neats-dress-236ml.html

I just email CTM from the link I posted got my fingers crossed I get a respond back. If not Star Lake Tack told me they carry the EE CTM Cart.





Thanks for sharing your experience and tips.



Its hard picking stuff out when you aren't experienced and can't see an touch it in person.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 9, 2013)

Can't find the Star Lake site anywhere......


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 9, 2013)

Ozark sells a starter kit of a CTM cart, nice harness, whip, harness pads and a book or two I believe which is a really good deal on some quality equipment. You might look into it! That "Frontier" cart shown here looks like cheap Chinese junk and isn't something I'd want to buy although I love my original Frontier cart from before they went out of business. Neatsfoot oil should not be used on harness anyway (rots the stitching) and I'm afraid is infamous for darkening leather. I'm sorry that it ruined your lovely harness, JMS!

Leia


----------



## Never2Mini (Mar 11, 2013)

I did hear back from CTM.



Still thinking of ordering the cart off of Star Lake Farm an Tack as they say there EE cart is a CTM and their shipping is cheaper.

rabbitsfiz here is the link to Star Lake Farm an Tack http://www.starlakefarm.com/tack.html 

Thanks hobbyhorse. I did check out their package deal but I don't need the books that come in the package as I already have dvd training videos. Plus oazrk is more pricey on their CTM cart then the other sites I looked at.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm going to throw a wrench in your plans/ideas!!

You are in OH. There are MANY american made/companies right there that make mini "stuff". They don't advertise well (they do - but most aren't online).

The company I deal with the most is in Millersburg with several others in the surrounding "townships" (they are all close together in Holmes county - what I've joked about with some of our "groupies" as being "Amishville"). They make ez entry stye carts w/ many different style wheels and tires - wire spoked w/ light, aired tires, heavy duty wire spoked w/ either a no-flat type tire or no air tire; lawnmower type tire; wooden wheels - I think they have them both with and w/o the rubber over the wood - not sure if they have the steel covered wood. They make the carts in different styles in metal, wood, combination of both with the seat springs or the eliptical springs & in some cases both. Some can be custom made to your specifications. Many different sizes to accomodate minis to draft horses and different widths to accomodate different size drivers (my hips are very wide and won't fit in the typical mini size ez entry cart easily, LOL).

I've been told that there are others in other cities/townships in OH - since I've been happy with what I've found, I've not done any more "searching" out of those, so to speak.

Here is a pic of one of the carts I was looking at - they put it together for me to look at, sit in but I didn't have a pony/horse that I could try it out with. I didn't buy that particular one (I'd want mine in black, the metal on this one was maroon), and they DID sell the one they put together.... I did have two of my carts refurbished by them last year... Prices are very, very competitve and were ez on my budget!






The name of this company is Fairview Country Sales - phone - 330-359-1501. There are several others - but don't have their catalogs handy right now for numbers... ***EDIT - ADD - Prices start as low as $375 and go up depending on style, size and options you choose. EDIT***

Bowman leather (carries carts - not sure which company locally makes them for them as I don't believe they make them). They carry VERY nice leather harness - some are meant for showing in and are mini sized. Other parts for harness, training and vehicles.

I think I loaned out my most recent Rural Heritage magazine - which also had several OH based cart/carriage/wagon companies in it. Some right there in Millersburg, too, but a couple in other spots. If you browse thru the RH magazine at a tack/feed store or ag store or even on-line - you can find the numbers for those companies.

Fox Lane also makes a type of EZ entry cart that would be show quality & a marathon vehicle and is very nice. I took this picture in July 2011 when my girlfriend and I were looking at various carts/companies and they were at a show/clinic that we stopped in specifically to visit with them. It sits very nice!






They are part of this forum...


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 12, 2013)

I second Paula. I have two Amish made carts - a wooden EE cart that I bought through Star Lake Tack several years ago and a wooden wheeled cart I got from A Silver Penny Farm. Both are great for what they were built for. Since shipping is a healthy chunk of any cart cost, I would highly recommend you check out the dealers Paula listed above.


----------



## Never2Mini (Mar 13, 2013)

I would love to have a Amish made cart.. I have been looking and asking around but was not able to find any info of where to go or who to talk to to get a Amish cart. Didn't want to go on a blind road trip. I looked up Holmes County I am 5 hours from there which is do able if I can haul the cart home in a Mini Van with back seats folded into the floor.



Thank you ! for the info I will defently look into them more now that I have an idea of where to start.. Thanks



I will look up Rural Hertiage mag online as I have never heard of it not sure are feed stores carry it.


----------



## Never2Mini (Mar 13, 2013)

WooHoo ! just called Fairview ! They are sending me a catalog !! Thank you so much paintponylvr ! Now to wait for their catalog to arrive..


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 13, 2013)

Never2Mini said:


> WooHoo ! just called Fairview ! They are sending me a catalog !! Thank you so much paintponylvr ! Now to wait for their catalog to arrive..


Did you talk to Merl or Willis?? Both are great to deal with.

Rural Heritage - http://www.ruralheritage.com/ Nothing fancy... I like thier forum, too. I read it and occaionally post pics.

Just got some good pics of my greenie/beanie mare "Logging" with my more "solid" mare... Cut a 40' tree that fell in late Dec/early Jan (finally) and got it pulled into the burn pile. Getting ready to do the pics now and will put up a new post...!!!


----------



## Never2Mini (Mar 14, 2013)

Not sure which I talked to but he was helpful with my questions.



Picked me up a RH magazine at TSC. Its a neat little magazine and found a couple others to call today for their catalogs to. Will have to check out their forum thanks.

Will have to check out your pics.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 14, 2013)

And enter the world of

...

...

...




WORKING MINIs!!!
















AHHHH that was fun!


----------



## Never2Mini (Mar 15, 2013)

Oops


----------



## Never2Mini (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the neat drag ideas on your other post..Looks like a blast ! I want to get into driving and pulling. I have to be patient and go slow. My greenbroke mini mare Ida DH bought for my birthday in Nov is prego. She is not due till end of Aug so I'll have take it easy with her this summer. Look out next spring/summer !



Then I have 2 colts turning 2 here soon. I have done groundwork with them, now to get them ground driving as soon as the weather permits.



Then I have a 14 yr old mini mare that is only 29 inches tall and there is a chance she is prego. I bought her in July she was turned out with stud 24/7. She is so easy going I think she would be easy to teach to drive but to small to do a whole lot.

I am so excited to get my catalog from Fairview ! Already told DH we are going to Holmes County soon for a few days...Saving up my stash now  Can't wait to see what all I find there and come home with...


----------



## Broff (Mar 15, 2013)

I have been very happy with Amish carts they are great starter carts. Coblentz harness shop makes really good neck collar for minis and ponys for everyday use. I like my Comfy fit harness from: http://chimacumtack.com/ Camptown harness has a new type of breastcollar that is worth having a look at.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 15, 2013)

Never2Mini said:


> Thanks for the neat drag ideas on your other post..Looks like a blast ! I want to get into driving and pulling. I have to be patient and go slow. My greenbroke mini mare Ida DH bought for my birthday in Nov is prego. She is not due till end of Aug so I'll have take it easy with her this summer. Look out next spring/summer !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah - I, too, went slow with our mare. However, Bell was pretty quiet and accepted everything pretty easily. So... we just kept building on what she'd learned. You've already seen the pics of her with the "drags"... (tire and pvc pole). Spent some time ground driving her out the drive way and down the road, into next driveway (3 homes down - could use it to access the backside of the field next to us), along the edge of the plowed field and back into our property behind the barn... Then introduced her to the cart. Finally we had our first hitch. She almost didn't fit betweeen the shafts.






Not sure how many times I drove her between the 29th of May and the 8th of June. I do knw that I drove her for 30 minutes on the evening of the 9th. She seemed quite content and happy to drive. I had to watch myself as I didn't want to "drive her too much" and she kept wanting to canter (!)... and this is what I walked out to the next morning...






The larger colt, standing over her filly, was born on Feb 16th. While my girlfreind and I were taking driving lessons with a local Draft Horse trainer near us, this is how we worked.




This pic was taken 3Aug2010. Not quite 2 months.

and when Bell and her sister were first started as a "team", they made an awesome 3 abreast or unicorn hitch -








This pic taken 29June2010 (gg-3 weeks)

Her filly, GG, is now not quite 3 yrs old, has started her driving training and is MUCH larger than Cupid!!


----------

